# I need help!



## Melina0619 (May 7, 2009)

I have a 87' Stanza and when I put it in reverse it lugs really bad and wants to quit. I have to keep my foot on the gas to keep it running. I've had people tell me the motor mounts were bad so we went to Jerry's Auto Supply and the guy looked at it and told us it wasn't the motor mounts. It's been doing this for a couple weeks and only in reverse. I have to keep my foot on the gas in Drive anyway to keep it from dying when I stop and someone told me once it might be a bad sensor. But in reverse it's so much worse! It happened out of the blue. Any ideas on what it could be? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

Melina0619 said:


> I have a 87' Stanza and when I put it in reverse it lugs really bad and wants to quit. I have to keep my foot on the gas to keep it running. I've had people tell me the motor mounts were bad so we went to Jerry's Auto Supply and the guy looked at it and told us it wasn't the motor mounts. It's been doing this for a couple weeks and only in reverse. I have to keep my foot on the gas in Drive anyway to keep it from dying when I stop and someone told me once it might be a bad sensor. But in reverse it's so much worse! It happened out of the blue. Any ideas on what it could be? Any help would be much appreciated!


it sounds like the engine is getting a bad singal from the computer to keep the RPMS in the right spot. so it *could * be a possible throttle position sensor. but ive never worked on these stanzas just the newest ones. 90-92 years.

go to a junkyard and pick one up (if they even have a throttle position sensor) and grab one and try it out. might even try a speed sensor.


----------



## Melina0619 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks I will try it.


----------

